# Bag for 60D - what should I buy?



## omar (May 27, 2013)

Can someone tell me what bag I need to buy for my 60D

I've seen a few on eBay - small backpack... about £15 - £20
Will fit camera, 2 lens and charger

Should I go for something bigger + more padded?

Should I also get some ouches for my lens?

Thanks


Omar


----------



## omar (May 30, 2013)

anyone?
thanks


----------



## brianboru (May 31, 2013)

Bags are pretty personal.

I have a half dozen bags and mostly switch between a satchel for my medium-sized kit (Crumpler 6-Million Dollar Home) and a backpack (Lowepro Primus AW) when I want more stuff with me. 

If you already have a non-photo backpack or satchel that you love, search for a "camera bag insert" like the "Timbuk2 Snoop". The stealth factor for an insert is much higher than most camera bags.


----------



## omar (May 31, 2013)

brianboru said:


> If you already have a non-photo backpack or satchel that you love, search for a "camera bag insert" like the "Timbuk2 Snoop". The stealth factor for an insert is much higher than most camera bags.


great advice
thanks for that 
i didn't know u could get
looking for now

i do want a bigger bag though
i've bought a manfrotto 055prbx (i can't remember the part number) - i knew it was a bigger and heavier version - i intentionally bought - if there was a bag out there that i can use to carry this with everything, that would be great!

EDIT: just searched for Timbuk2 - erm... to expensive - might as well buy a dedicated bag!


----------



## jdramirez (May 31, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-Backpack-SLR-Cameras-Accessories-Black/dp/B002VPE1WK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1369960478&sr=8-1&keywords=amazon+basics+slr+backpack

I have this. It would have been GREAT when I didn't have as many lenses as I do now. It is really good for the price. 

At the moment, I'm not quite sure how I'm going to fit my 70-200mm f/2.8L IS mkii in it... but that is a nice problem to have. Before I had the big lens, I was able to comfortably fit in a 60D, 100mm f/2.8L IS Macro, a 8mm Rokinon Fisheye, a 24-105mm f/4L IS, a 430 ex ii and a 50mm f/1.4. So plenty of inside room. Nice large pockets to put in chargers, SD cards, wired release, etc.


----------



## CTJohn (May 31, 2013)

I use this and have been very happy with the quality. I also like the interior color - easier to find black items. I started with a T1i and one extra lens, now up to two bodies, 3 lenses including a 70-300L, and can still take a Speedlite with it as well. Also has a pretty good sized laptop case. It has a base which is nice because it does not fall over when you put it down.

http://www.amazon.com/Case-Logic-SLRC-206-15-4-Inch-Backpack/dp/B002DW99H8/ref=sr_1_4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1369965159&sr=1-4&keywords=photo+backpack


----------



## jdramirez (May 31, 2013)

CTJohn said:


> I use this and have been very happy with the quality. I also like the interior color - easier to find black items. I started with a T1i and one extra lens, now up to two bodies, 3 lenses including a 70-300L, and can still take a Speedlite with it as well. Also has a pretty good sized laptop case. It has a base which is nice because it does not fall over when you put it down.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Case-Logic-SLRC-206-15-4-Inch-Backpack/dp/B002DW99H8/ref=sr_1_4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1369965159&sr=1-4&keywords=photo+backpack



I do like that style of bag where you can unzip the top and have quick access to your camera rather than the one I suggested where you have to put it completely on the ground before you open it up otherwise stuff might fall out if you open it too wide.


----------



## brianboru (May 31, 2013)

The Kata DB-453 is $30US and is a Satchel that has an removable insert. http://www.adorama.com/KADB453.html?utm_term=Other&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_campaign=Other&utm_source=cj_552179

Cheaper pure inserts include the Ape-Case-ACQB33 http://www.amazon.com/Ape-Case-ACQB33-Interior-Cameras/dp/B009GA6D2Y/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1369999972&sr=8-6&keywords=camera+insert for $18US. (Includes a user picture of 60D.)


----------



## RC (May 31, 2013)

Buy a bag for the event/job/occasion. Don't buy a one-size-fits-all bag. Yes you will end up with multiple bags. The key is to be streamlined and efficient and not weighted downed by unnecessary gear. Start by going to Lowepro and run their bag finder tool. Even if you don't like or buy Lowepro, you will get some ideas on styles and configurations.


----------



## Vivid Color (May 31, 2013)

As an earlier poster noted, bags are personal. I'll add very personal. That said, I recently purchased a Lowepro Pro Runner 350 AW. You can see it at http://store.lowepro.com/pro-runner-350-aw (It lists for $219 but you can find it online at most places for $189). This style of bag also comes in smaller and larger sizes. 

I bought it because it will hold 2 bodies (6d and T1i) with 2 medium sized lenses attached plus two or three more lenses/flashes. I also really like the accessory compartments and the zippers on the bag--they work really smoothly and you don't have to struggle to get your bag open. And, you can attach a tripod to it (although I don't know how heavy of one). You can also add Lowepro accessories to it such as an extra lens case or water bottle holder. (The bag comes with 2 side water bottle holders, but the water bottle holder I attached to the bag will hold larger bottles and hold them more securely.) 

Someone also mentioned the Lowepro bag finder. It may work in some cases, but when I entered what I wanted to put in the bag, it provided choices that would not work and omitted many that would. I found the Pro Runner 350 AW by looking through their site the old-fashioned way. 

Before getting the bag I did, I looked at a lot of bag companies. The other bag company that I strongly considered was Think Tank. I bought the Lowepro bag over the Think Tank one because while both would hold the gear I needed, the Lowepro bag had a smaller footprint. The smaller Think Tank bags would hold my gear but not configured as needed. And, we are back to where we started--it's very personal. 

And, one final point: Be sure to buy your bag from a place you can return it. You won't really know for sure it works for you in the way you want it to work for you until you put all your stuff in it. 

Good luck and let us know what you get.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 31, 2013)

Vivid Color said:


> Someone also mentioned the Lowepro bag finder. It may work in some cases, but when I entered what I wanted to put in the bag, it provided choices that would not work and omitted many that would. I found the Pro Runner 350 AW by looking through their site the old-fashioned way.



Even that's a challenge, sometimes. Camera bags are one area where going into a brick-and-mortar shop is a great idea. Bring your gear, put it in the bags, see what fits and what doesn't. Try the loaded bag on for comfort. 

Online descriptions can be misleading. For example, someone above mentioned the Lowepro Primus AW - I bought one, used it once, then sold it. The desciption includes the statements, "_ It is made to carry a pro digital SLR or DV camcorder outfit with accessories, and personal outdoor items,_" and "_Side zippered pocket allows for fast access to camera and lenses._" In Lowepro parlance, 'pro digitial SLR' usually means a 1-series or gripped body. What the description doesn't state is that a gripped body cannot possibly be removed or inserted via that quick-access side pocket, and even with the grip removed from my 7D, it could be pulled out ok but was very hard to put back in without removing the pack and opening the main zipper.


----------



## Vivid Color (May 31, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Vivid Color said:
> 
> 
> > Someone also mentioned the Lowepro bag finder. It may work in some cases, but when I entered what I wanted to put in the bag, it provided choices that would not work and omitted many that would. I found the Pro Runner 350 AW by looking through their site the old-fashioned way.
> ...



Excellent points. 

I'll just add, for example, that the shorter length of the Lowepro bag fit me much better and was therefore more comfortable on than the larger Think Tank bag. If I were taller, I might have gotten the Think Tank bag. I also forgot to mention in my earlier post that while I found this bag on the Lowepro site, I actually bought it at my local Calumet store after loading it up and trying it on.


----------



## mmason (Jun 1, 2013)

Omar,

I have a closet full of bags, they are addictive.

Lowepro are very good value and protection, but many brands are top notch.

For a simple bag that's hard to beat, I recommend any size from the Think Tank Retrospective line. I have 2, one black, one light green (pinestone) and they both look great:

http://www.thinktankphoto.com/categories/shoulder-bags/retrospective.aspx

Mark


----------



## omar (Jun 4, 2013)

guys thanks for all the replies
i've ordered one from ebay
seems exactly what i needed

i think i'm going to start up a business making bags for dslr's
some of the prices i've seen has been crazy!
i'll post here if i ever get round to doing that


----------



## Maui5150 (Jun 4, 2013)

mmason said:


> Lowepro are very good value and protection, but many brands are top notch.



Yes and no. I just got their S&F Deluxe belt... very comfortable, and works well with the Spider Holster and Pad... though my 5D MKIII does not like it so much.

The LowePro belt can "release" itself and my nice new Canon took a 3 Ft drop and broke the LCD and cracked the housing. Saw other comments in forums related to similar things that happened to others. 

Your mileage may vary, but I definitely am regretting swapping over to a LowePro belt from Black Rapid. At least my repair will be a little cheaper because of CPS... but could have been very costly.


----------



## Dantana (Jun 4, 2013)

Vivid Color said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Vivid Color said:
> ...



Great points from VC and Neuro.

I bought a Dakine photo backpack online. It looked perfect for what I needed. When it arrived, it was much bigger than I had anticipated, much heavier, and rigid in a way that meant it was always big, even when empty. It had some great features and I wanted to like it, but it was kind of a beast, at least for me.

I ended up picking up a Lowepro bag at REI where I could try it on, see how much room I had after putting my camera in it (since I only had my body and a lens with me), and try out a few non-photo things in it like water bottles, etc. I'm really happy with it (Photo Hatchback 16AW) and I have sent the other bag back.

As much as I like the convenience of ordering online, trying the bag on in store was key for me.


----------



## florianbieler.de (Jun 4, 2013)

I only use Lowepro, got a Flipside 400 for my 5D3/14mm/35mm/70-200mm/135mm + 2 flash + batteries, chargers and small stuff, and lowepro toploader 50 (for the 5d3 with any lens but the 70-200) and a toploader 55 (for the 5d3 with 70-200), and I am very satisfied with these.


----------



## Maui5150 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dave_NYC said:


> Maui5150 said:
> 
> 
> > The LowePro belt can "release" itself and my nice new Canon took a 3 Ft drop and broke the LCD and cracked the housing. Saw other comments in forums related to similar things that happened to others.
> ...



That looks like the same buckle on the Spider Holster belt


----------

